# Preggo Molly Traveling?



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello all!
Today I finally got all my fish.
I bought 2 cories. 1 albino and 1 that looks like this one: http://www.fishdeals.com/catfish/corydoras/ 
I know they do best with more of them but the store only had 3 and the third one didn't look to active.
I also got a dwarf gourami.
I was planning on getting a yellow or orange molly to add some color to my black and white ones when I saw a very pregnant dalmatian molly. On a whim, I decided to purchase her not really thinking about it. She looks like she's going to drop any day and I really don't want the fry to be eaten since it will be my only chance to have fry. But I'm going away this weekend and don't want to leave the babies unchecked. I have 2 filters in my tank. Enough filtration for a 25 gallon tank. Would it be possible to take the pregnant molly with me for an hour and a half car ride and set her up in a 2 gallon tank for 2 nights then travel back? Or would that be too much stress? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay now she's just sitting at the bottom of the tank?! What do I do? Is she sick?

All the other fish are doing great, it's just her. Is this a sign of labor? Or of sickness?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I wouldn't take it on the trip. It might be too much stress.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Better to set up the 2 with a filter, heater (if cold room) and lots of plants and leave her home alone in it, unfed. If she is really close, you may have fry when you get home, but if she's sick and dies, she won't foul the main tank.


----------

